# Am I too old to become a MUA?



## makeupbysarab (Jun 8, 2010)

So, the thing is, I "discover" like makeup 2 years ago because in Portugal(there's where I a from) the people don't really care about makeup. I emmigrate to Germany, and here was like a "open eyes". I "discovered" makeup, and since then I've bein buying pretty much only makeup. I train in me and already do the makeup to some friends. Now, my dream is just become a MUA and now come the problems:
-I don't speak German very well, but for now I cannot go to Portugal or other country.
-I am already 22 years, and I am afraid that now I'm starting to late.
-For what I read here, a makeup curse is a waste of money, and also I cannot make one here because of the language. But in Portugal the schools are not very good. Like for exemple, a makeup artist curse in 2 weeks!!! And Portugal don't consider a MUA a "real" profession.

I don't know what to do because really I want to become one MUA and I don't see how!!!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 8, 2010)

The first mistake anyone ever makes is to put limitations on what you can do.. don't do that to yourself.  Just go on and start
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and, good luck!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_The first mistake anyone ever makes is to put limitations on what you can do.. don't do that to yourself. Just go on and start
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and, good luck!_

 
The problem is that I don't know where to start because here I don't speak perfect, and so, I cannot do nothing here!!!! And for about a year I cannot go to another place.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupbysarab* 

 
_So, the thing is, I "discover" like makeup 2 years ago because in Portugal(there's where I a from) the people don't really care about makeup. I emmigrate to Germany, and here was like a "open eyes". I "discovered" makeup, and since then I've bein buying pretty much only makeup. I train in me and already do the makeup to some friends. Now, my dream is just become a MUA and now come the problems:
-I don't speak German very well, but for now I cannot go to Portugal or other country.
-I am already 22 years, and I am afraid that now I'm starting to late.
-For what I read here, a makeup curse is a waste of money, and also I cannot make one here because of the language. But in Portugal the schools are not very good. Like for exemple, a makeup artist curse in 2 weeks!!! And Portugal don't consider a MUA a "real" profession.

I don't know what to do because really I want to become one MUA and I don't see how!!!!_

 

Amiga, voce so tem 22 anos. That is NOT too old. Eu tenho 20 anos e sou freelace makeup artis e eu nao fui ao escola a aprende como  aplicar maquiagem. 
Por agora, voce presico de practicar, eu nao  conheco os leis em Germany, but if  certificate is not nessecary, I wouldn't do it.  Mas na Alemanha, as pessoas falam ingles, nao e?


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Amiga, voce so tem 22 anos. That is NOT too old. Eu tenho 20 anos e sou freelace makeup artis e eu nao fui ao escola a aprende como aplicar maquiagem. 
Por agora, voce presico de practicar, eu nao conheco os leis em Germany, but if certificate is not nessecary, I wouldn't do it. Mas na Alemanha, as pessoas falam ingles, nao e?_

 
Falam pouco ingles, eles aqui ainda sao muito racistas, ainda ha muita gente a pensar como o Hitler. La esta, voce tem 20 e já faz algo, eu tenho 22 e so tenho umas nocoes....


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupbysarab* 

 
_Falam pouco ingles, eles aqui ainda sao muito racistas, ainda ha muita gente a pensar como o Hitler. La esta, voce tem 20 e já faz algo, eu tenho 22 e so tenho umas nocoes...._

 
Racistas! Que pena. Mas em todos as lugares  existem racistas, even here in America. Voce conhece um  amigo que pode fala alemao? Eu entendo sobre a lingua. Aqui, nao pode obter um novo emprego porque nao falo outro idioma (Meu portugues nao bom, entao eu so ler e escrever porque nao pode falar ou compreender.)
Voce esta na escola? Eu acho que voce pode fazer maquiagem como a side job. Keep doing friends and family's makeup, and tell them to tell other people( but make sure you let those other people know que voce nao fala alemao muito bem)

Por quanto tempo voce ficar em Alemanho? Talvez vai outro pais? Brasil, EUA,Espana, England....??


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Racistas! Que pena. Mas em todos as lugares existem racistas, even here in America. Voce conhece um amigo que pode fala alemao? Eu entendo sobre a lingua. Aqui, nao pode obter um novo emprego porque nao falo outro idioma (Meu portugues nao bom, entao eu so ler e escrever porque nao pode falar ou compreender.)
Voce esta na escola? Eu acho que voce pode fazer maquiagem como a side job. Keep doing friends and family's makeup, and tell them to tell other people( but make sure you let those other people know que voce nao fala alemao muito bem)

Por quanto tempo voce ficar em Alemanho? Talvez vai outro pais? Brasil, EUA,Espana, England....??

(Eu sei fiz muito erros , o meu portugues nao perfeito) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eu bem que gostaria ir para a England ou Eua mas nao conheco ninguem e nao posso ir assim a maluca. Nao, eu tenho um trabalho. È o que eu vou fazendo, dizendo que nao falo muito alemao e estudando alemao.


----------



## s_lost (Jun 9, 2010)

Sara, you're very young! How can you think that you don't have options at 22? It's unthinkable.

Like MsManchesterNY said, there is racism everywhere. But strange thing, I didn't feel it here. Of course there is extreme cases and we live in different cities, but is sad when you said that a lot of people here think just like Hitler... it's a huge stigma for the German people, that learned a lot from the past. 

And about makeup here, is bizarre, because I don't see people much into makeup, it was a shock for me at first. Where I came from, people are much more concerned about beauty.

Did you already thought about living in Brazil? You can speack the language and there is a huge market for makeup artists, with several courses.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 10, 2010)

Eu tenho 26 anos, e eu sempre gostava de maquiagem, mas eu sempre pensava k era uma coisa muito complicada. Eu so comecei a aprender e a fazer freelance quando eu tinha 24 anos. Eu sei k coisas sao diferente na Europa k de EUA, mas NIGUEM e muito velha/velho para comecar uma carreira em maquiagem. Tu so tems 22 anos, ainda es muito nova sua loca!! lol


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_The first mistake anyone ever makes is to put limitations on what you can do.. don't do that to yourself.  Just go on and start
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and, good luck!_

 

I agree.  And you are so young!  If you want to get into makeup then of course you can do it.  Good luck


----------



## kdolll (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_The first mistake anyone ever makes is to put limitations on what you can do.. don't do that to yourself. Just go on and start
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and, good luck!_

 
Well said! 2nd this completely. Go for your dreams!


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 10, 2010)

There is no age to accomplish your dreams, whatever they are. And you shoudn't care about what other people think or say. These are your dreams and to become true you sometimes need to close your ears and be selfish! This will boost your ego and your career!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 10, 2010)

to *s_lost*, I already have people in my work that said to me: If Hitler was alive you won't be here. It was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And the reason that I don't go for another country is because, I cannot just show up in one day, find a job and a house. I don't know nobody(family or friends) in anothers countries. I don't know about your city but the one I live, I don't see basically a person without makeup.

to *all,* It's just that I see makeup artist with 18 years already working in the area and I'm like, I am to old, when I have learned to do the things right I eill be like 30(lol). And I think, if that people don't will hire me without course and with my age. The course here is like 13,500 € it's like 16190 USD Dollars. And of couse that I don't have the money, I will have to save forever for paying and if I will do the course I have to know how to speak perfect German. THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 10, 2010)

i am 27 and i am going to start this fall getting into make-up. you are never too old to do anything.
there is racism everywhere but i am sorry you are facing it now


----------



## s_lost (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I'll not discuss the relation with the country, because we obviously have different experiences. As I said before, there is extreme cases anywhere, it depends on which cultural/intellectual level the people with whom you dialogue have. But if I was unhappy in a foreign country, suffering this kind of prejudice, I would come back to where I'm happy. Life is too short to be miserable.

It's strange, because I live in Berlin, the capital, and they're very few people with makeup on the streets. I already lived in France and it's way different, as in my hometown.

But the important thing is, if somebody has a dream, and intend to realize this dream, he/she must work for it. Things aren't given, most of the time we need to fight for them.

It looks like you have this dream, but already gave it up. I know that it's not easy to start over, but you're only 22. The make-up lessons are expensive? You can slowly save and in the meantime learn the language, or do this someplace else. It's not like you want to be an olympic gymnast, you can start not matter how old you are


----------



## Modmom (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw sweetie, don't let your very young age be the reason you don't follow your dreams.  I'm 40 and I'm going back to school this summer to get my esthetician and makeup artistry certificates.

Honestly, I'm shocked at the cost of the course!  Here, you can take a 4 day course for $1400, become totally certified, and that includes a professional kit to get you started.

You know what you should do?  Become one amazing makeup artist and open your own school.  Teach others and share the dream with them.

Good luck to you!


----------



## User38 (Jun 10, 2010)

I started my business when I was 38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It took being a widow, being alone and feeling like I was drifting downwards.. oh, I had no training in MU but a degree in Business Administration and Law.. yea! However, I had determination and made a decision to just do it and I did. I work with photographers/publicists,  and do advising to major color companies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has been a hell of a ride -- which is what life is.  So, just breathe in, and jump and enjoy!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_Aw sweetie, don't let your very young age be the reason you don't follow your dreams. I'm 40 and I'm going back to school this summer to get my esthetician and makeup artistry certificates.

Honestly, I'm shocked at the cost of the course! Here, you can take a 4 day course for $1400, become totally certified, and that includes a professional kit to get you started.

You know what you should do? Become one amazing makeup artist and open your own school. Teach others and share the dream with them.

Good luck to you!_

 









 Good for you!! Congrats and keep it coming!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that I already give up because I don't know where to turn. And I see the time pass and I don't see any progress in my carrer. Here the course is 1 year long and you learn basically everything, since special efects, body painting and other problem is that I have to move to another city to make the course.


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupbysarab* 

 
_I think that I already give up because I don't know where to turn. And I see the time pass and I don't see any progress in my carrer. Here the course is 1 year long and you learn basically everything, since special efects, body painting and other problem is that I have to move to another city to make the course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
don't give up! i'm in the EXACT same position as you, i'm 22 and i've just moved city to do a 2 year course in make up, prosthetics, body painting and hair styling. 

what i've noticed is that younger girls, like the 18 year old you've mentioned, aren't taken seriously because in general they are too young and inexperienced. obviously there are exceptions, but on my course i noticed that most of the girls in my interview were in their early-mid twenties. 

perhaps you need to take a year and save up the money for the course, and in that year you'll get so much better at german seeing as you're living there. don't be discouraged!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 11, 2010)

You are never too old to follow your dreams!  I know people who have changed career paths much older than 22!  Good luck!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't like my work, I only doe it because I have to save money and is the only thing that I can do with my language capicity. It's just that if I follow my dream is like have to chose betten a carrer or my boyfriend, because for him making the course or moving back to Portugal it's not a option. All the stuff that pass around me it's making not knowing what to do. I know he wants me to become a MUA, but he doesn't want me to go allone to Portugal or spend so much money in a course, and doesn't want to go either. It's like: do it here without the course!!!!! And, I don't know, I know that it's not fair to have to choose between my carrer and my love life. But at the same time I am with my boyfriend about 6 years. I don't know... Sorry I have left the topic.


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2010)

hi sara...

please do not worry about taking a makeup course. the best way to learn makeup is by experimenting and just doing it. youre 22, youre just a baby, you are not too old at all! my suggestion is to join modelmayhem.com, this is an international site. once youve joined, browse the "castings" section. here you can find photographers who are in need up MUAs for their photoshoots. focus on experimenting and building your portfolio. once you feel fairly confident in your skills, apply at your MAC store or counter. Don't let your language barrier be an issue. i too lived in germany a few years ago and worked as a bartender not knowing any german. 
live your dreams, dont let anything stop you


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_hi sara...

please do not worry about taking a makeup course. the best way to learn makeup is by experimenting and just doing it. youre 22, youre just a baby, you are not too old at all! my suggestion is to join modelmayhem.com, this is an international site. once youve joined, browse the "castings" section. here you can find photographers who are in need up MUAs for their photoshoots. focus on experimenting and building your portfolio. once you feel fairly confident in your skills, apply at your MAC store or counter. Don't let your language barrier be an issue. i too lived in germany a few years ago and worked as a bartender not knowing any german. 
live your dreams, dont let anything stop you_

 
Thank you very much, I think that I need to practise my language skills tll their perfect.


----------



## colt0410 (Jun 12, 2010)

22 isn't even old, don't stress.  I turned 22 this past July, with my birthday money I took a four week course, and then applied to MAC.  By October, after all the interviews, I was a MAC makeup artist.  I was like you in the sense that a lot of people I know don't consider being a MUA a profession.  But if you want it, go for it.  At least that way you can look back and have no doubts.  And on another note, just from my personal experience, MAC likes hiring people from different countries.  MAC is all about diversity, and accepting all different types of people.  I'm actually half Portugese and half Hawaiian.  I wouldn't worry about racisim there.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2010)

Kevyn Aucoin was self-taught.  I don't think you have to take a makeup course to learn the skills that you will need.  You have so many free resources at your disposal, like this site, youtube, etc.  I would start there, watching tutorials of looks that interest me, and practicing on myself and others.  Also 22 isn't old at all.  In the States, that's when most people who went to college graduate, and at the time, they have little to no work experience.  They are starting at 22 just like yourself.  When I saw the title of this thread I thought you were going to say you were in your 50s or something, which still would have been fine.  22 is nothing!


----------



## x_ladydanger (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm 24 this year and have just finished a make up course. On my course there were people aged 18-50 years old! So at 22 you're fine. I don't think there is an age limit if you're good at it!


----------



## SarahC0612 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_hi sara...

please do not worry about taking a makeup course. the best way to learn makeup is by experimenting and just doing it. youre 22, youre just a baby, you are not too old at all! my suggestion is to join modelmayhem.com, this is an international site. once youve joined, browse the "castings" section. here you can find photographers who are in need up MUAs for their photoshoots. focus on experimenting and building your portfolio. once you feel fairly confident in your skills, apply at your MAC store or counter. Don't let your language barrier be an issue. i too lived in germany a few years ago and worked as a bartender not knowing any german. 
live your dreams, dont let anything stop you_

 
I second this completely. 

First, let me echo everyone else on here and say you are certainly NOT too old. In fact you are the perfect age! I WISH I had gone after my MUA aspirations at 22! I am now 33, and I just got an offer to work as a freelance artist for MAC. I have 0 formal training or courses. Because Makeup is something I have always enjoyed, I sort of learned on my own how to do it. The more I learned, the more I sought out opportunities. I talked to the people at my MAC store, and at Sephora. I read all of Robert Jones and Kevyn Accoin's books, which are very helpful! I also found the "MAC Bible" for like $12.00 on Ebay and bought it. (this is like a training manual that MAC gives to their employees). You do not need any formal training. You can learn enough to get your foot in the door at MAC, or any other line you'd like to work for, and then THEY will train you. 

Before applying at MAC, I figured I should get some experience. So I started doing wedding makeup for friends/family. Once I had enough to make a VERY modest resume,  I turned it in and some pictures of my sister on her wedding day (after I did her MU), to the manager at my MAC store. That lead to the interview... etc and I just today got the call about the freelance offer. 

Trust me. This is something you can do. Start out small, like a part time job at sephora or a cosmetic counter at the mall. As far as the language barrier, I don't know what to tell you about that one. You are obviously fluent in English, are there places in Germany where the people speak english? I have never been there so IDK.... 

Good Luck. If you want something bad enough, you have the power to make it happen girl. It is up to you!!!!


----------

